# GOG: Finanzielle Schwierigkeiten führten zu mehreren Entlassungen



## Icetii (26. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GOG: Finanzielle Schwierigkeiten führten zu mehreren Entlassungen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *GOG: Finanzielle Schwierigkeiten führten zu mehreren Entlassungen*


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2019)

Klingt gar nicht gut.


----------



## Egon-Heeinz (26. Februar 2019)

Habe gerade nachgesehen das die "gog.com" aktuell 80 Mitarbeiter hat, somit wurden acht Mitarbeiter entlassen. Richtig?


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2019)

Richtig. 

Ich denke auch das man hier noch keine Panik schieben sollte zumal gog.com != CD Projekt & damit Cyberpunk 2077. Beides sind unabhängige Unternehmen. Interessant ist aber auch, das gog.com scheinbar auf die 30% Einnahmen zwingend angewiesen ist, mich würde echt mal interessieren, wieviel "neues" Zeug hier verkauft wird und wieviel altes Zeug, woher ja der Name eigentlich mal stammt.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2019)

Daß CDP bei einer Insolvenz von GoG nicht leiden würde das ist mir auch klar. Es wäre aber nur schade, die einzige Quelle zu verlieren wo man Spiele ohne DRM und liebevoll angepaßt an die neuen Betriebssysteme bekommt. Das macht kaum jemand. In Kombination erst Recht nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2019)

... darum ja meine Frage ob die finanzielle Schieflage u.a. wg. neuer Titel kommt oder ob man ganz gut leben kann wenn man sich wieder "nur" um alte Titel kümmert. Ich fürchte das werden wir nie heraus bekommen, aber das interessiert mich echt brennend!


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das man hier noch keine Panik schieben sollte zumal gog.com != CD Projekt & damit Cyberpunk 2077. Beides sind unabhängige Unternehmen. )



hm, also so weit ich weiß, ist gog sehr wohl eine 100%ige tochterfirma der cd projekt ag, die vielleicht weitgehend unabhängig agiert, es de facto aber natürlich nicht ist. bei vielleicht 10 entlassungen sollte man aber mal die kirche im dorf lassen. klingt für mich beinahe nach natürlicher fluktuation.

edit:
wo wir grad dabei sind, hab ich mir die aktie mal angeschaut. cd projekt red ist demnach um die 4 mrd. euro wert!
gwent (korrigiere: dieser sp-ableger von gwent) ist offenbar ein ziemlicher flop, gog schreibt angeblich rote zahlen und das offenbar einzige in entwicklung befindliche spiel hat auch 7 jahre nach ankündigung immer noch keinen auch nur ungefähren release-termin.....hm, ich weiß nicht, ob ich die aktie unbedingt zum kauf empfehlen würde.


----------



## rldml (26. Februar 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... darum ja meine Frage ob die finanzielle Schieflage u.a. wg. neuer Titel kommt oder ob man ganz gut leben kann wenn man sich wieder "nur" um alte Titel kümmert. Ich fürchte das werden wir nie heraus bekommen, aber das interessiert mich echt brennend!



Verantwortliche bei Gog haben mal vor einer ganzen Weile im Rahmen eines Zeitschriftenartikels von sich gegeben, dass der Markt der alten Computerspiele so langsam abgegrast wäre, und man bei dem nennenswerten Rest erhebliche Probleme hätte, alle Rechteinhaber ausfindig zu machen.

Daher kann Gog auf lange Sicht nur weiter existieren, wenn es auch Neuerscheinungen verkauft.

Die Frage, die sich für mich stellt ist Moment tatsächlich, wie sicher ist meine Gog-Bibliothek, wenn die in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten stecken?


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2019)

Das Interview hab ich auch gelesen, allerdings bleibt trotzdem die Frage, was finanziell betrachtet sicherer ist ... den Ist-Zustand behalten, d.h. die Produkte die man hat pflegen und ggf. hier und da neue alte Spiele aufnehmen, oder ob man sich dem "Kampf" als Plattform hingibt.

Nun ja, der Vorteil bei gog.com ist ja das du jedes Spiel mit einem Klick komplett runterladen und sichern kannst.


----------



## stillleben (26. Februar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Verantwortliche bei Gog haben mal vor einer ganzen Weile im Rahmen eines Zeitschriftenartikels von sich gegeben, dass der Markt der alten Computerspiele so langsam abgegrast wäre, und man bei dem nennenswerten Rest erhebliche Probleme hätte, alle Rechteinhaber ausfindig zu machen.
> 
> Daher kann Gog auf lange Sicht nur weiter existieren, wenn es auch Neuerscheinungen verkauft.
> 
> Die Frage, die sich für mich stellt ist Moment tatsächlich, *wie sicher ist meine Gog-Bibliothek, wenn die in finanziellen Schwierigkeiten stecken?*





> *17.3* It seems very unlikely, but if we have to stop providing access to  GOG services and GOG content permanently (not because of any breach by  you), we will try to give you at least sixty (60) days advance notice by  posting a note on www.gog.com and sending an email to every registered  users – during that time you should be able to download any GOG content  you purchased.


support.gog.com/hc/en-us/articles/212632089-User-Agreement

Für alle nicht-so-des-Englischen-mächtigen:
In dem sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall, das GOG.com mal irgendwann die Hufe hochreisst, wird alles daran gesetzt, allen Benutzern mindestens 60 (in Worten: Sechzig) Tagen im Vorfeld darüber Bescheid zu geben. Innerhalb dieser "Gnadenfrist" können dann die auf GOG.com erworbenen Inhalte auf Datensicherungs-Medien der Wahl heruntergeladen und gesichert werden. Was übrigens schon immer möglich war und von dem man eigentlich auch regelmäßig Gebrauch machen sollte.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Februar 2019)

Es überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Im Herbst hatte GoG seine Hompage umgestaltet und die Usability massivst verschlechtert (u.a.  die News ganz unten auf die Seite gelegt und ähnlichen Quatsch). Es ist wirklich schwierig geworden dort noch zu finden, was einen interessiert. Nun haben sie obendrein angekündigt, ihre Fair-Price-Poilitik aufzugeben (d.h. wir dürfen dann wieder Dollarpreis ein Euro zahlen wie bei den Abzockern von Steam). Sieht echt nicht so rosig aus.


----------



## BxBender (26. Februar 2019)

Also kauft ruhig mal ein Game bei GOG, wenn es nicht unbedingt teurer ist als bei Steam.
Vorteil: man kann es auch offline spielen. Jederzeit.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (26. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Es überrascht mich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Im Herbst hatte GoG seine Hompage umgestaltet und die Usability massivst verschlechtert (u.a.  die News ganz unten auf die Seite gelegt und ähnlichen Quatsch). Es ist wirklich schwierig geworden dort noch zu finden, was einen interessiert. Nun haben sie obendrein angekündigt, ihre Fair-Price-Poilitik aufzugeben (d.h. wir dürfen dann wieder Dollarpreis ein Euro zahlen wie bei den Abzockern von Steam). Sieht echt nicht so rosig aus.



Der Store muss halt unterhalten werden, nun sollen Entwickler mehr Geld bekommen (sonst wandern die ab), irgendwie muss das ja nun auf die Kunden abgewälzt werden.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Februar 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Der Store muss halt unterhalten werden, nun sollen Entwickler mehr Geld bekommen (sonst wandern die ab), irgendwie muss das ja nun auf die Kunden abgewälzt werden.



Ich verstehe die Beweggründe durchaus, nur sehe ich damit auch immer weniger Grund dort einzukaufen. Ich lege als Kunde großen Wert darauf, fair behandelt zu werden. Wenn das nicht mehr gegeben ist... nun, ich habe inzwischen vermutlich genug Spiele bis zur Rente, von daher...


----------



## LostHero (26. Februar 2019)

Oh oh, das hört sich gar nicht gut an.... Ein Glück, dass ich erst vor 3 Monaten meine gesamte Library auf meinen Homeserver gespiegelt hatte (gibt da so ein nettes Python Tool: gogrepo.py auf GitHub).
Leider ist das Tool seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr nutzbar da sich etwas am Sessionhandling / den Cookies von GOG geändert hat und der Maintainer des Scripts wohl nicht mehr aktiv ist . 

Aber so konnte man sich sehr komfortabel seine gesamte Lib spiegeln und sogar up2date halten (inklusive Bonusmaterial).
Ersparte einem das Stunden lange händische gefummel mit dem alten GOG-Downloader / Galaxy....

Das Delta der seitdem bei mir dazu gekommenen Spiele und/oder Updates dürfte  aber eher klein sein verglichen mit meiner mittlerweile doch recht  stolzen Sammlung  und somit im Ernstfall dann noch händisch handlebar sein.
Frage mich eh seit Jahren wieso GOG keinen "gesamte Bibliothek downloaden" Button anbietet über deren Downloader und/oder Galaxy, aber hey...


----------



## NOT-Meludan (26. Februar 2019)

Oha, das macht mir schon etwas Sorge. Bei GOG gibt es halt so viele alte Spiele, die man sich da nochmal kaufen und sichern kann.
Es gibt ja auch einzelne neue Spiele, aber auf Grund der DRM-Freiheit sind das viele "kleinere" Titel.
Hoffentlich fängt sich das wieder, ich würde ungern auf GOG verzichten wollen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2019)

Das klingt gar nicht gut. Dabei brauchen wir so eine Plattform wie gog.com, gerade auch wenn es Richtung Streaming geht, als Alternative.
Da muss ich dann wohl pro Monat das ein oder andere Spiel mehr dort kaufen. Obwohls für mich langsam schwierig wird, weil ich fast alles Interessante schon hab.

Zur Sicherheit hab ich aber bereits alle Spiele gesichert. Für Linux gibts da den lgogdownloader, damit kann man schön automatisch alle Spiele runterladen und sie werden auch aktualisiert, wenn es was neues gibt. Müsste man mal gucken, ob es das mittlerweile auch für Windows gibt oder eben in einer VM verwenden. Die Spiele vom Humble Store hab ich auch schon alle gesichert. Da sind dann noch die ganzen Uplay, Steam und Originspiele dran. Irgendwann möchte ich alle mal gesichert haben.


----------



## fud1974 (26. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da muss ich dann wohl pro Monat das ein oder andere Spiel mehr dort kaufen. Obwohls für mich langsam schwierig wird, weil ich fast alles Interessante schon hab.



Das dürfte eines ihrer Kernprobleme sein. Den Retro-Markt haben sie schon ziemlich abgegrast.. bei den neueren Titeln bietet Epic den Publishern und Devs bessere Bedingungen. Das macht das Geschäft nicht leichter und die Margen vermutlich schmäler.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Februar 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das dürfte eines ihrer Kernprobleme sein. Den Retro-Markt haben sie schon ziemlich abgegrast.. bei den neueren Titeln bietet Epic den Publishern und Devs bessere Bedingungen. Das macht das Geschäft nicht leichter und die Margen vermutlich schmäler.



Das kommt noch hinzu. Für den Epic Store werden ja auch mittlerweile schon kleinere Titel exklusiv geschnappt, die wohl sonst auch auf gog erscheinen würden. Für Plattformen wie gog, humble, indiegala und wie sie alle heißen, wird das ein harter Kampf.


----------



## fud1974 (26. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Für Plattformen wie gog, humble, indiegala und wie sie alle heißen, wird das ein harter Kampf.



Definitiv. Den Razer Game Store hat es schon gerissen der ist übermorgen ja weg. Und ob Discord mit seinem Store Erfolg hat.. ich weiß ja nicht..


----------



## MrFob (26. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das kommt noch hinzu. Für den Epic Store werden ja auch mittlerweile schon kleinere Titel exklusiv geschnappt, die wohl sonst auch auf gog erscheinen würden. Für Plattformen wie gog, humble, indiegala und wie sie alle heißen, wird das ein harter Kampf.



Ja, wobei Humble und so natuerlich eigentlich keyseller sind, die koennen also z.B. den Epic Store einfach mit aufnehmen, wenn sie wollen (bzw., wenn das mit deren keys geht). Find ich uebrigens eh schon immer bloed, dass es bei Humble zum Beispiel nie GoG keys gibt. Bin mir jetzt nicht mehr 100% sicher aber ich dachte die gabs da auch mal, habe aber schon seit wigkeiten keine mehr gesehen.

Na hoffen wir mal, dass das nicht ein Symptom eines groesseren Probmes ist bei GoG. Ist zur Zeit ja schliesslich die beste Verkaufsplattform fuer Spiele online.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Februar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Zur Sicherheit hab ich aber bereits alle Spiele gesichert. Für Linux gibts da den lgogdownloader, damit kann man schön automatisch alle Spiele runterladen und sie werden auch aktualisiert, wenn es was neues gibt. Müsste man mal gucken, ob es das mittlerweile auch für Windows gibt oder eben in einer VM verwenden. Die Spiele vom Humble Store hab ich auch schon alle gesichert. Da sind dann noch die ganzen Uplay, Steam und Originspiele dran. Irgendwann möchte ich alle mal gesichert haben.


Ich liebäugle auch damit alle meine Spiele aller Plattformen mal runterzuladen und so lokal gesichert zu haben, müsste ich aber wohl erst mal eine neue Festplatte kaufen und da sträubt sich im Moment leider alles gegen. Aber ich denke, sinnvoll wäre das schon.

Edit:
Gerade gesehen: https://www.gog.com/news/conclusion_of_the_bfair_price_packageb_program
Sie beenden ihr Fair Price Package Program, d.h. keine regional unterschiedlichen Preise mehr

Sowie vom Newsletter: "We’re adding a new functionality - GOG Direct to Account that will enable partnered platforms to activate, directly on your GOG.COM account, content purchased via these selected third party platforms; "
D.h. dann wohl Keyseller wie Humble, Green Man Gaming oder Fanatical können da jetzt direkt aktivieren, wenn man dort kauft. Frage ist jetzt nur, welche Keyseller da alles mitmachen?


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2019)

BxBender schrieb:


> Also kauft ruhig mal ein Game bei GOG, wenn es nicht unbedingt teurer ist als bei Steam.
> Vorteil: man kann es auch offline spielen. Jederzeit.


... wobei ja offline auch bei Steam gut bis sehr gut funktioniert, ich hatte nur einmal den Fall wo ich ein Spiel, warum auch immer, nicht offline spielen bzw. starten konnte. Mein Internet war weg, hallo Kabel Deutschland.

Ich mag gog.com wirklich und war "damals" sogar Beta-Tester, d.h. sooooo lange hab ich dort schon einen Account und nutz den Dienst. Was aber wirklich fubar ist: der Patch-Support. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer erscheinen die Patches bei gog.com erst Tage, manchmal Wochen (!) später als bei Steam & das, obwohl die Entwickler sagen, dass die Patches zeitgleich an Steam und gog.com verteilt wurden.

Das ist eigentlich der größte Knackpunkt für mich überhaupt und gerade bei EA-Titeln sollte man überlegen, welche Plattform man nutzt.

Was die Klassiker betrifft, no-brainer: gog.com!


----------



## Batze (27. Februar 2019)

Wundert mich jetzt nicht wirklich. Das Haupthema von gog sind eben ältere Spiele und da haben sie schon alles abgegrast und der Markt ist wohl doch eher kleiner. 
Neuere Top Spiele findet man zwar, aber eher beschränkt. Die Publisher wollen eben nicht das ihre Games DRM frei rumlaufen. DRM frei ist eben das Größte Problem von gog, obwohl es in meinen Augen nicht wirklich einen Mehrwert bietet da es nur "Digital" DRM frei ist. Verkaufen wie es mal bei Retail war kann ich meine Spiele auch da nicht.
Dann ist da noch die Sache mit den Keysellern. Die gibt es nun einmal und es gibt nicht wenige die Rechnen können wollen müssen , aber so gut wie alle Keyseller haben nur Keys für Steam. Da gibt es dann also auch keine Einnahmen.
Die andere Sache die schon angesprochen wurde ist der Patch Support. Da überlegt man sich sehr wohl ein aktuelles Spiel bei gog zu kaufen.
Eigentlich hat gog gar nichts zu bieten, außer eben Digitales DRM Free, was aber wenn man es genau betrachtet keine Vorteile bringt. Meine Spiele/Spiele Ordner kann ich auch so sichern ohne jedesmal das Spiel installieren zu müssen. Geht mittlerweile bei so gut wie jeder Großen Plattform.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Februar 2019)

Wobei du die Spiele, je nach Publisher, ohne die Plattform als DRM allerdings nicht nutzen kannst. D.h. die Sicherung nützt dir ohne Crack nichts. 

Was diese News an sich angeht, ja, sie haben wegen Umstrukurierung etwa 8 Leute oder so entlassen, ja, sie beginnen mit einigen Sparmaßnahmen. Allerdings haben sie gleichzeitig angekündigt, dass sie ca. 20 offene Stellen im Angebot haben. Ich sehe also keinen Grund, da den Teufel an die Wand zu malen, dass es ihnen so schlecht geht.


----------



## Batze (27. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei du die Spiele, je nach Publisher, ohne die Plattform als DRM allerdings nicht nutzen kannst. D.h. die Sicherung nützt dir ohne Crack nichts.


Ist schon klar, aber ich denke nicht das Steam&Co morgen dicht machen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, aber ich denke nicht das Steam&Co morgen dicht machen.



Sie könnten aber z.B. deinen Account dicht machen (ausversehen oder mit Absicht), oder ihre Nutzungsbedingungen auf eine Art und Weise ändern, die zu deinem Nachteil ist. Deine Spiele hätten sie dann als Geisel.
Ich persönlich würde mich nicht sehenden Auges in ein solches Abhängigkeitsverhältnis begeben, dafür habe ich zu wenig Vertrauen in die Menschheit.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, aber ich denke nicht das Steam&Co morgen dicht machen.


GoG allerdings auch nicht... ^^



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Sie könnten aber z.B. deinen Account dicht machen (ausversehen oder mit Absicht), oder ihre Nutzungsbedingungen auf eine Art und Weise ändern, die zu deinem Nachteil ist. Deine Spiele hätten sie dann als Geisel.
> Ich persönlich würde mich nicht sehenden Auges in ein solches Abhängigkeitsverhältnis begeben, dafür habe ich zu wenig Vertrauen in die Menschheit.


Naja, also das würde einen riesen Shitstorm und eine ziemliche Klagewelle auslösen, können sie sich also gar nicht leisten.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> GoG allerdings auch nicht... ^^


... die Möglichkeit bestünde aber, wenn auch gering. Aber deutlich realer als bei Steam. 



> Naja, also das würde einen riesen Shitstorm und eine ziemliche Klagewelle auslösen, können sie sich also gar nicht leisten.


... wurde das nicht schon von Steam so gemacht? 

Also ganze Accounts gesperrt wg. 'offener' Fragen? 

Wenn ich mir so die Nutzungsbedingungen von Steam anschaue, dann haben sie doch seit geraumer Zeit die hierfür rechtlichen Möglichkeiten geschaffen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Naja, also das würde einen riesen Shitstorm und eine ziemliche Klagewelle auslösen, können sie sich also gar nicht leisten.



Ich kann deinen Optimismus leider nicht teilen. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Gamer sich alles, wirklich alles gefallen lassen. Sonst gäbe es so etwas wie Steam gar nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Februar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Optimismus leider nicht teilen. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass Gamer sich alles, wirklich alles gefallen lassen. Sonst gäbe es so etwas wie Steam gar nicht.



Ja, leider, sie haben Null Resistenz, wenn es ein Spiel gibt, was sie unbedingt wollen. Ich habe Half Life 2 damals boykottiert und auch auf Steam bis vor vielleicht fünf, sechs Jahren nichts gekauft. Valve konnte den Onlinezwang und ihr Steam nur durchdrücken, weil die Leute wie die Motten ins Licht drauf geflogen sind, alles ignorierend, Hauptsache sie konnten HL2 zocken. 

Ich liebe Retail-Spiele bin inzwischen allerdings ja auch den Vorteilen der Downloadspiele erlegen (günstiger Preis, 24/7 verfügbar, immer aktuell gepatcht), trotz ihrer gleichzeitig erheblichen Nachteile. 
Wurde für mein Kaufverhalten bei Downloadspielen (max 25 Euro) aber ja erst gestern hier entsprechend angegriffen, ab folgendem Beitrag geht das los: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...-nicht-auf-den-markt-kommen.html#post10218487


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wurde für mein Kaufverhalten bei Downloadspielen (max 25 Euro) aber ja erst gestern hier entsprechend angegriffen, ab folgendem Beitrag geht das los: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...-nicht-auf-den-markt-kommen.html#post10218487



25 Euro ist doch noch großzügig. Ich gebe eigentlich nie mehr als 20 aus 
Und ja, es wäre völlig absurd für ein Dowload-Spiel wo für den Hersteller keien Stückkosten und praktisch keine Vertriebskosten anfallen, das gleiche zu zahlen, wie für die Retail-Version.


----------



## Batze (27. Februar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Valve konnte den Onlinezwang und ihr Steam nur durchdrücken, weil die Leute wie die Motten ins Licht drauf geflogen sind, alles ignorierend, Hauptsache sie konnten HL2 zocken.


Der Hauptgrund war ein anderer warum Steam diesen Erfolg hatte. Es waren die Publisher die genau so etwas gesucht haben um ihre Spiele vor dem Wiederverkauf zu schützen. HL2 und Steam hätte eine Eintagsfliege sein können, war es aber nicht weil Steam eben genau das war was die Publisher immer gesucht haben.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die Nutzungsbedingungen von Steam anschaue, dann haben sie doch seit geraumer Zeit die hierfür rechtlichen Möglichkeiten geschaffen.


Also ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt, aber Recht haben wollen in Form von Nutzungsbedingungen und aber auch im Recht sein sind Zweierlei. Wir wissen doch ganz genau das so einige Nutzungsbedingungen gegen (EU) Recht verstoßen.


----------



## 1xok (28. Februar 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das dürfte eines ihrer Kernprobleme sein. Den Retro-Markt haben sie schon ziemlich abgegrast.. bei den neueren Titeln bietet Epic den Publishern und Devs bessere Bedingungen. Das macht das Geschäft nicht leichter und die Margen vermutlich schmäler.



Tja, wenn Schwergewichte wie Epic und Steam sich bekämpfen, dann ist GOG der weinende Dritte.


----------



## Batze (28. Februar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Schwergewichte wie Epic und Steam sich bekämpfen, dann ist GOG der weinende Dritte.



Die Welt da wo das Geld gemacht wird dreht sich eben Online, und da hat GoG eben rein gar nichts zu bieten um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
Steam Epic EA Blizzard Ubisoft, das sind Weltmarken seit Jahren die auch Online was bringen. GoG ist da ein ganz ganz kleiner Fisch im ganz großem Teich der gar nichts zu melden hat. Man mag GoG ganz nett finden, aber allgemein/Weltweit ist es der Tante Emma Laden von neben an. Das muss man eben so ganz klar mal sagen und sehen. Und wie gesagt, ein Wunder das sie so lange bis jetzt Überlebt haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Die Welt da wo das Geld gemacht wird dreht sich eben Online, und da hat GoG eben rein gar nichts zu bieten um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen.
> Steam Epic EA Blizzard Ubisoft, das sind Weltmarken seit Jahren die auch Online was bringen. GoG ist da ein ganz ganz kleiner Fisch im ganz großem Teich der gar nichts zu melden hat. Man mag GoG ganz nett finden, aber allgemein/Weltweit ist es der Tante Emma Laden von neben an. Das muss man eben so ganz klar mal sagen und sehen. Und wie gesagt, ein Wunder das sie so lange bis jetzt Überlebt haben.



Das ist richtig. Gog ist nur eine Nischenplattform, aber das war schon von Anfang so. Eigentlich sollte es ja nur eine Retro-Plattform sein und dann später öffnete man sich auch aktuellen Spielen.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Februar 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> [...]Also ich bin kein Rechtsanwalt, aber Recht haben wollen in Form von Nutzungsbedingungen und aber auch im Recht sein sind Zweierlei. Wir wissen doch ganz genau das so einige Nutzungsbedingungen gegen (EU) Recht verstoßen.


... und wenn die Nutzungsbedingungen gegen EU-Recht verstoßen *würden*, meinst du nicht, das bereits jemand dagegen juristisch vorgegangen wäre?!

Der Verbraucherschutz hat es ja probiert, hier ging es um die Accountbindung!, & ist dank einer für mich sehr merkwürdigen Erklärung des Gerichts gescheitert. Ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass du bei jeder Aktivierung diese Nutzungsbedingungen lesen kannst und akzeptieren musst, z.B. wenn du Keys von humblebundle & co. aktivieren möchtest.

Aber selbst wenn es juristisch angreifbar wäre, wie möchtest du als EU-Bürger dein Recht bei einer US-Software Butze einfordern, wenn diese einfach mal fix deinen ganzen Account lahm legt?


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Tja, wenn Schwergewichte wie Epic und Steam sich bekämpfen, dann ist GOG der weinende Dritte.



kirche im dorf lassen. wie an anderer stelle schon gesagt, ist auch gog bestandteil eines milliarden-konzerns, wie auch immer diese bewertung jetzt gerechtfertigt sein mag. [mit epics imo absurder 12-mrd-bewertung isses auf der anderen seite auch schnell vorbei, wenn fortnite ins trudeln gerät.] soo schnell wird gog kaum vor dem aus stehen, auch wenn dieser offenbar ziemlich winzige geschäftszweig von cd projekt mal rote zahlen schreiben sollte.


----------



## Zybba (3. März 2019)

Dominik Zwingmann schrieb:
			
		

> Duzend


Da fehlt ein T.


----------

